# mail deliv.



## sidmarx (May 18, 2016)

What's the problem with mail delivery here? I'm waiting 3 weeks plus for things that should arrive in 9-14 days. According to DHL tracking my latest parcel has been sitting in a warehouse for the last 3 days.

sidmarx


----------

